# Ship plans collection



## benshipline

Good Morning.
I have been a plan collector since the 1960s, all builders plans Canadian,European, some U.S. etc. I offer free PDF copies of my plans to interested persons.Email [email protected] for a listing.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Great. Stand-by for the e-mail!

Stephen


----------



## Sully

Thank You, my email on the way also!


----------



## Prestonian

A fantastic collection of over 200 drawings of a variety of ship types. Dave deserves our gratitude for saving all these plans and then making them available for free. I have enough now to keep me scratch building Canadian subjects for years.


----------



## A.D.FROST

early Christmas present.thanks Dave


----------



## Tony Breach

I have about 40 GA plans of reefer ships of various nationalities which are taking up too much space. Anyone interested?
Tony


----------



## alaric

Tony Breach said:


> I have about 40 GA plans of reefer ships of various nationalities which are taking up too much space. Anyone interested?
> Tony


Could you provide a list please?


----------



## benshipline

Hi Tony.
I would like to add these to my vast collection.Email [email protected]
Dave


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Tony Breach said:


> I have about 40 GA plans of reefer ships of various nationalities which are taking up too much space. Anyone interested?
> Tony



'Polar' boat by any chance? 

Loch Lomond? Loch Maree?


Stephen


----------



## herky

benshipline said:


> Good Morning.
> I have been a plan collector since the 1960s, all builders plans Canadian,European, some U.S. etc. I offer free PDF copies of my plans to interested persons.Email [email protected] for a listing.


have emailed you
regardfs
alan


----------



## japottinger

*Plans*



Tony Breach said:


> I have about 40 GA plans of reefer ships of various nationalities which are taking up too much space. Anyone interested?
> Tony


Definitely interested Tony


----------



## NJR

Just completed my latest model, Cable Ship "Recorder" and wondering what to tackle next.
Your list of plans sounds interesting, please forward.
email [email protected]
Thanks indeed


----------



## Tony Breach

Would prefer you to have them. Is there a place where such drawings can be saved for posterity?
Tony


----------



## NJR

Thanks your reply Tony
Not sure I can store plans for posterity.
Have no one to pass them on to.
Just interested to "nitpick" your list to perhaps select my next project.
Regards


----------



## geo_sim

Hi,

would love to add your plans to my collection too.
Thanks
George

[email protected]


----------



## BornbytheSea

*Thanks Dave !*

Hi Dave,

Thanks much for proposing a copy of your list and for also make these plans available for us All so kindly !

Could you send me copy please ?

Sent you a PM with my email's adress.
Thanks much for that !


----------



## vectiscol

I volunteer in Lowestoft Maritime Museum. A few weeks ago a visitor asked if we had, or knew of, a GA of the old Southern Railway train ferries Twickenhan/Shepperton/Hampton Ferry. The best we could advise was to try the National Maritime Museum's archive. Can anybody help with a legible pdf?


----------



## Rawen

Hi, Sounds great!

would love to add your plans to my collection too.
Thanks
Patrik


----------

